# Controversy



## Wo. G (12 Mar 2005)

I don't know what the big beef is between army and air cadets. I have been in cadets for 5 years now and I still don't understand. I think it is just retarted. Someone please try to explain this one for me.


----------



## Burrows (12 Mar 2005)

It is retarded...something to do with flying versus jumping out of the plane as I remember from the last few times this was brought up.  Closed.


----------

